# Was wäre wenn? :)



## Nahrzuhl (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffies ^^

Bin grad auf Arbeit und mir is langweilig, da kam mir n lustiger Gedanke.^^

Und dieser war: Wenn ihr irgendeine Fähigkeit aus WoW im RL lernen könntet, welche wäre das und warum? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persönlich würde am liebsten die Fähigkeit des Mage "Portal erstellen" lernen, dann könnte ich mich überall hinporten xD


wie wäre das bei euch?

Ich freue mich auf lustige Kommentare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofeist (26. Mai 2010)

gabs schon einige ähnliche threads.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Mai 2010)

Ich würde die Fähigkeit Essen und Trinken herstellen vom Zauberer verwenden um das Welthugnerproblem zu lösen.
Alles andere wäre einfach nur egositisch. <.<


----------



## Braamséry (26. Mai 2010)

Verstohlenheit vom Assa, überall auftauchen ohne gesehen zu werden ist einfach unbezahlbar^^


----------



## Orang Utan Klaus (26. Mai 2010)

Sich so betrinken zu können wie in WoW, selbst wenn man kurz vorm kotzen ist kann man sich noch einigermaßen geradeausbewegen


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Also, wenn jemand nur ein bisschen Menschenverstand haette.

Dann wuerde kommen: Krankheit heilen.. aber Essen herbeizaubern, wtf.


----------



## Killswitch24 (26. Mai 2010)

Ist doch klar: Arkane Explosion

Wenn dir jemand zu nähe kommt - BÄM!!


----------



## schneemaus (26. Mai 2010)

Hm, ich würd wahrscheinlich Krankheit heilen von meinem Priesterlein übernehmen... Und schwupps hätte ich den Medizinnobelpreis :>


----------



## LingLing85 (26. Mai 2010)

*Kopfnuss *- Wenn mir einer Blöd kommt, dann ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (26. Mai 2010)

Gedankenkontrolle währe auch witzig :>


----------



## Arosk (26. Mai 2010)

LingLing85 schrieb:


> *Kopfnuss *- Wenn mir einer Blöd kommt, dann ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geht nur im Stealth.


----------



## Kremlin (26. Mai 2010)

überwältigen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyroon (26. Mai 2010)

bin auch für Krankheit heilen... man stelle sich nur vor was man für Geld damit scheffeln könnte und das auf legale weise;... hast AIDS, kein Problem mit 20 Riesen biste dabei *muaha*


----------



## Soramac (26. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Geht nur im Stealth.



Wuerde Ich jetzt nicht so sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cesy32 (26. Mai 2010)

Killswitch24 schrieb:


> Ist doch klar: Arkane Explosion
> 
> Wenn dir jemand zu nähe kommt - BÄM!!





wie geil find ich gut XD

hm kampfrausch wär doch super wen man schneller mal fertig sein will XD


----------



## Bluebarcode (26. Mai 2010)

Hinrichten


----------



## s0re (26. Mai 2010)

Also ich fände Teleportieren ganz nützlich, Verstohlenheit wäre auch super und wenn wir schon beim Wünschen sind, ich würd gerne Levitieren können.=)


----------



## Dagonzo (26. Mai 2010)

Nahrzuhl schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde am liebsten die Fähigkeit des Mage "Portal erstellen" lernen, dann könnte ich mich überall hinporten xD



Das geht ja nur, wenn du vorher schon mal an diesen Orten warst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Juwe würde einen wohl Steinreich machen im warsten Sinne des Wortes^^


----------



## cured (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hätt gern meinen Ruhestein (auch wenns keine Fähigkeit ist) und ne Angstblase ;D


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. Mai 2010)

Ruhestein, hätte ich bisher immer als Item genannt... aber bei Zaubern würd ich doch bei genauerem Überlegen entweder Godshield nehmen... oder Krankheit + Vergiftung (gabs ja glaub ich irgendwo als kombination zusammen oder?) aufheben, welche nicht nur selfcast ist^^

Wobei natürlich Wiederbelebung auch einfach nur super wäre^^


----------



## bzzzu (26. Mai 2010)

geskilltes ankhen vom Schami...im 15-Minuten-Takt sterben und sich selbst wiederbeleben hat bestimmt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Aresius (26. Mai 2010)

wiederbeleben *g*


----------



## Taxer1970 (26. Mai 2010)

sheep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obsurd (26. Mai 2010)

krankheit heilen, das gold(geld) würde mir zu füssen liegen *träum* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (26. Mai 2010)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Ruhestein, hätte ich bisher immer als Item genannt... aber bei Zaubern würd ich doch bei genauerem Überlegen entweder Godshield nehmen... oder Krankheit + Vergiftung (gabs ja glaub ich irgendwo als kombination zusammen oder?) aufheben, welche nicht nur selfcast ist^^
> 
> Wobei natürlich Wiederbelebung auch einfach nur super wäre^^


Bubble? Wie sinfrei, Kannst in ne meute von Taliban reinrennen, sie provezieren und dann bubble anmachen(welches nur 15 sec hält.....Danach bisste tot. Also ab zum Geistheiler...ach den gibst es ja nicht



Obsurd schrieb:


> krankheit heilen, das gold(geld) würde mir zu füssen liegen *träum*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aus solchen fähigkeiten Geld zu scheffeln....Kapitalismus in seiner reinsten Form.

Ich hätte gern einen Dämonischen Zirkel wie die Hexenmeister ihn haben. Morgens setzen abends nutzen.....

Edit: Man müsste die zirkelzeit halt verlängern ^^ Bevor es flames zu meinem Senf gibt xD


----------



## Magickevin (26. Mai 2010)

Einschreiten...wie geil wäre das in der Stadt einen anzurennen der 30 Meter entfernt steht um schneller vorwärts zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder Gedankenkontrolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (26. Mai 2010)

chyroon schrieb:


> bin auch für Krankheit heilen... man stelle sich nur vor was man für Geld damit scheffeln könnte und das auf legale weise;... hast AIDS, kein Problem mit 20 Riesen biste dabei *muaha*



Mit Krankheiten Geld scheffeln, du scheinst echt was gelernt zu haben von der Philosophie Blizzard´s!
Obwohl so weit sind die nun auch noch nicht gegangen.. noch nicht...


----------



## Yiraja (26. Mai 2010)

ich würd gedankenkontrolle wählen und leute für mich arbeiten lassen xD


----------



## Avek (26. Mai 2010)

Wiederbeleben...was sonst


----------



## Nikolis (26. Mai 2010)

pah... es geht doch nichts über das gute alte "SCHÄTZE AUFSPÜHREN" der zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (26. Mai 2010)

ghule beschwören D dann ersmal marsch durch russland &co. hehe ^^ endet aber wahrscheinlich mit krieg oder man wird als zauberer/hexe verbrannt

wiederbeleben: ich heile tote kommt näher gibt mir 10 000euro und ich belebe euch nach den tod wieder XD

essen und wasser herbeizaubern: Arme leute trettet näher nie wieder hungersnot!

verstohlenheit: hehe die us army ausspionieren und sie merken nichs XDD naja wenn doch kurzer sinn lange rede^^ oder auch schnell ins gefängnis

palabubble: selbs jeder kann jetz ohne fallschirm und ohne bungiee seil ein hochhaus runterspringen ohne sich sämtliche knochenbrüche zuzufügen!

hmm was wär noch gut..... langsamer fall! damit verhindert man das leute selbsmord begehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shendria (26. Mai 2010)

Cleansing vom Heil-Schamanen.... Krankheiten heilen, entgiften (ohne damit Kohle zu scheffeln) und damit ein wenig Kohle reinkommt noch entfluchen für die Abergläubischen...^^


----------



## KlacM (26. Mai 2010)

ANKH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder die Fluggestalt vom dudu wär auch was nettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (26. Mai 2010)

Kochen, nein quatsch kann ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich würde [Netherdrache beschwören] nehmen oder Fluggestalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (26. Mai 2010)

KlacM schrieb:


> ANKH
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig. Die Fluggestalt vom dudu wäre genial. Aber auch das unsichtbar machen eines schurken hätte ich gerne..


----------



## zeltstricker94 (26. Mai 2010)

blinzeln is auch geil


----------



## DaScAn (26. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich würde die Fähigkeit Essen und Trinken herstellen vom Zauberer verwenden um das Welthugnerproblem zu lösen.
> Alles andere wäre einfach nur egositisch. <.<



100000000% Sign

Alles andere ist Egoistisch wie der Vorposter eben schon sagte


----------



## Damara (26. Mai 2010)

100% Verstohlenheit weil is doch einfach geil hinter einem aufzutauchen, ihn an der schulter rütteln und dann wieder verschwinden, der würd bestimmt blöd gucken. xDD
oder Wiederbeleben inkl. Bubble xD. ATomkriege FtW mich kümmerts dann nicht mehr^^


----------



## Fedaykin (26. Mai 2010)

chyroon schrieb:


> bin auch für Krankheit heilen... man stelle sich nur vor was man für Geld damit scheffeln könnte und das auf legale weise;... hast AIDS, kein Problem mit 20 Riesen biste dabei *muaha*



Feine Sache. Aus der Not anderer noch Gewinn schlagen. Und dann auch noch bei AIDS. Meine Güte, man muss sich schämen...


----------



## chyroon (26. Mai 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Feine Sache. Aus der Not anderer noch Gewinn schlagen. Und dann auch noch bei AIDS. Meine Güte, man muss sich schämen...



öhm ja, ich geh mich bei Gelegenheit mal schämen^^ -- mal ehrlich Leute, nehmt ihr euch mit eurer Psydo Moral eigentlich selber ernst? 

Aber egal is ja eh nur fantasterei


----------



## wildrazor09 (26. Mai 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Hinrichten



Da ist wohl wer schlecht gelaunt^^

Ich würde gerne Krankheit heilen / Essen + Trinken Zaubern (Natürlich was ich gerade will wenn man sich versteht^^) aber ansonsten gefällt mir Fear auch sehr gut/ quatsch wiederbeleben ftw^^


----------



## Djiriod (26. Mai 2010)

Fakt ist, Menschen sind egoistisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich müsste stark überlegen. So würde ich wohl sagen, ich nehme die Fluggestalt eines Dudus, wenn ich aber ernsthaft nachdenke, würde ich Krankheit heilen nehmen, da es selbst unheilbare Krankheiten in der Familie gibt.
Profit würde ich dann aber wohl auch draus schlagen.


----------



## Foldred (26. Mai 2010)

blinzeln.....fresst meinen Staub, Untertanen!


----------



## DenDragon (26. Mai 2010)

[Lebende Bombe] für Allah xD


----------



## WoWZogger08 (26. Mai 2010)

Totem der Reinigung oder Verführen ^^


----------



## gradof (26. Mai 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> [Lebende Bombe] für Allah xD



rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damara (26. Mai 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> [Lebende Bombe] für Allah xD



xD geil ich lieg am boden


----------



## Hammersmith (26. Mai 2010)

Also porten wie der Mage wär cool, leider wohn ich auf dem Land also was soll ich dann immer in den Hauptstädten machen?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (26. Mai 2010)

Zählt "ausloggen" ?

Ansonsten fänd ich den Ruhestein ziemlich nützlich.


----------



## Thagol (26. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Verführung


----------



## Hrvatska (26. Mai 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Feine Sache. Aus der Not anderer noch Gewinn schlagen. Und dann auch noch bei AIDS. Meine Güte, man muss sich schämen...



Naja wenn ihr solche fähigkeiten hättet würdet ihr auf gaaaarkeinen fall geld nehmen neiinnn ich brauche nur die lieber aller leute auf dieser Welt 

naja kanst heilig werden und ja...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Stealth: ist auf jeden imba! ( Rogue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Taschendiebstahl ( :S hab fergesen wie das nochmal heist): total geil!!

Runenschmied ( DK ) : auch cool mein besteck wäre dan uber imba XD

Rezzen... : spriecht für sich. wahl numero1 bei mir mann kan alle verstorbene beleben, aber mann muss bedeken das diese fähigkeit das reinste chaos ist! alles währe mit leuten überfüllt! wen jemand diese fähigkeit hätte müsste man ein haufen &#8364; od. $ geben .... und wir kommen wieder zum thema mit dem geld und egoismus... ohne dem gibt es auch keine Menscheit...

amsonsten blinzeln, slap ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) manschmal auch ambush..!! ( ja ich weis stealth...bla bla bla..)

M*f*G.

MasterTronic&#8482;


----------



## Skyler93 (26. Mai 2010)

bin ja für blitzschlag, kettenblitzschlag ;D
heilen rezezn entfluchen sowieso ;D
essen herbeizaubern udn trinken < GENIAL 
Wildtier Zähmen wer auch übelst ich hol mir mal ganz kurzn Tiger und der hört auf was ich sag ;D
oder nen Rhinozeros, Geilo
Furcht wer auch geil durch die Stadt laufen jeder lauft weg ;P
Ankh gehört natürlich dazu
Aber wenn ich mich auf eins entscheiden muss dann natürlich http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=5


----------



## Beklop'Tar (26. Mai 2010)

Bubble+Ruhestein

und ganz klar Verstohlenheit^^ Taschendiebstahl brauch ich keinen Skill aus WoW für xP


----------



## Elyt (26. Mai 2010)

Teufelswache beschwören...muahahahaha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2010)

porno wer stealth(erklärt sich von selbst),wucherwurzeln(niemand kann mehr wegrennen),spurt(falls doch jmd abhaut oder ich noch den bus bekommen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
geiles item wer party-granate *YAHOO*


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. Mai 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Bubble? Wie sinfrei, Kannst in ne meute von Taliban reinrennen, sie provezieren und dann bubble anmachen(welches nur 15 sec hält.....Danach bisste tot. Also ab zum Geistheiler...ach den gibst es ja nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, die Bubble hätte andere verwendung...

z.b. wenn man irgendwo runterfällt o.ä., um sich nicht zu verletzen...
Ansonsten ging wenn ich n item dazu hätte natürlich noch Ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zudem hebt die bubble fast Debuffs/Schädliche Effekte auf^^


----------



## Terminsel (26. Mai 2010)

Aura der Vergeltung. Sicher hilfreich, wenn meine Freundin oder meine Schwester wieder mal meinen, sie müssten mich boxen. Oh, und auch, wenn mein Kater wieder mal seine Kratzattacken bekommt.^^


----------



## Kersyl (26. Mai 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> 100000000% Sign
> 
> Alles andere ist Egoistisch wie der Vorposter eben schon sagte



Naja und halt cleanse totem/cleanse vom shamy...Ohne kapital draus zu schlagen.


----------



## PumPam (26. Mai 2010)

cured schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern meinen Ruhestein (auch wenns keine Fähigkeit ist) und ne Angstblase ;D



astraler rückruf ftw^^
ich würde warscheinlich das fliegen vom druiden nehmen


----------



## Chillers (26. Mai 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> [Lebende Bombe] für Allah xD



Das - hrhrhrhrhrhrhr- oder levithieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moktheshock (26. Mai 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Aura der Vergeltung. Sicher hilfreich, wenn meine Freundin oder meine Schwester wieder mal meinen, sie müssten mich boxen. Oh, und auch, wenn mein Kater wieder mal seine Kratzattacken bekommt.^^



^^ das hart, mein beileid bei solchen familienmitgliedern brauch man keine feinde^^ (spaß spaß spaß)

ich hätte gern im sommer die eisrüstung des mages^^ nie wieder ins schwitzen kommen auch bei 40° xD


----------



## tuerlich (26. Mai 2010)

ich würde gerne sheepen können. einfach alle sheepen.




eventuell wäre noch gedankenexplosion geil ^^


(ich weis, klingt karank xD)


----------



## Dominau (26. Mai 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> ich würde gerne sheepen können. einfach alle sheepen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



man kann immer nur einen gesheept haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grakuhl (26. Mai 2010)

Ich würde Verstohlenheit nehmen... find irgenwie, dass das der geilste Skill fürs RL ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unkill (26. Mai 2010)

Todesmantel..jede 3 mins jemand töten, muahahahahahahahaha..nene spaß, also ich würde am liebsten Sukkubus beschwören können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tuerlich (26. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> man kann immer nur einen gesheept haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



mir egal. dann nehm ich halt kannibalismus vom untoten ^^


----------



## Vyron268 (26. Mai 2010)

Ziemlich sicher Erdschock, kommt mir einer blöd....BÄM kriegt er die Macht der Erde in die Fresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damara (26. Mai 2010)

tuerlich schrieb:


> mir egal. dann nehm ich halt kannibalismus vom untoten ^^



für kannibalismus brauchst du kein skill nur ein opfer xD


----------



## bzzzu (26. Mai 2010)

Unkill schrieb:


> also ich würde am liebsten Sukkubus beschwören können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



um dich nachher mit ihr vergnügen zu können? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (26. Mai 2010)

Göttlicher Sturm... uh yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unkill (26. Mai 2010)

> um dich nachher mit ihr vergnügen zu können?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne, ich mache ganz oft Sukkubus beschwören und mache dann ein Bordel auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dokara (26. Mai 2010)

Mage portal wäre nice. anonsten, falls krieg herscht, als heiler in den krieg. natürlich mit t10^^


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (26. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar...

Seelenstein herstellen


----------



## mobbel14 (26. Mai 2010)

Mhhh ich würde mir Schlag ins Gesicht holen. für die die es nich kennen http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=51663 . Der nächste "patch" is ja bald (21.12.2012 apokalypse wuhu!)


----------



## Reevana (26. Mai 2010)

Wahl 1:
Krankheit heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahl 2: 
Machtwort: Schild 

Wahl 3:
Schattenwort: Tod




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (26. Mai 2010)

Wasseratmung fände ich ganz gut.
Ankh ist natürlich das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dustail (26. Mai 2010)

DenDragon schrieb:


> [Lebende Bombe] für Allah xD



wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten nicht?
diese selbstmordattentäter werden manipuliert (90% davon), wenns geht auch mit dem einsatz von drogen
z.b "töte diese 'ungläubigen' und du wirst im himmel 72jungfrauen bekommen" 

ein normal mensch würd sowas nie mitmachen, und vor allem weis man nicht ob das weibliche jungfrauen sind, oder? -.-'


auch wird bei menschen aus dem abendland auch gleich die religion pauschalisiert, wenn wer was macht "gott, die moslems, kopftuch blabla" 
(was auch ein schmarn ist, kopftuch wird im koran nicht* einmal *erwähnt)

man sagt doch auch nicht "guck mal der ist deutscher, der missbraucht kinder im kloster", oder?



back to topic: 

Erfrischung herbeizaubern, ist doch klar


----------



## Chregi (26. Mai 2010)

eisblock wär auch ganz witzig! soo bingie jumping ohne seil, falschirm springen ohne fallschirm oder einfach bei ned prügelei. er rennt auf dich zu schwups eisblock! xD


----------



## Zuvo (26. Mai 2010)

Teufelswache beschwören wäre auch sehr nice nartürlich ohne seelenstein^^
oder Metamorphose aber ohne zeitbegrenzung sag ich mal
leventieren fänd ich dazu auch sehr nice das ganze müsste aber dann halt ausgebaut werden.
auch eisige pfade wäre sehr sehr nützlich
aber welche wow skill wäre im echten leben net direkt ein hingucker oder sehr praktisch^^


----------



## Murelius (26. Mai 2010)

metamorphose oda flügel vom pala ich will fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber emos würde wohl aderlass wählen immer schön ritzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redolan (26. Mai 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten nicht?
> diese selbstmordattentäter werden manipuliert (90% davon), wenns geht auch mit dem einsatz von drogen
> z.b "töte diese 'ungläubigen' und du wirst im himmel 72jungfrauen bekommen"
> 
> ein normal mensch würd sowas nie mitmachen, und vor allem weis man nicht ob das weibliche jungfrauen sind, oder? -.-'




Es könnte sogar noch schlimmer sein, was wäre wenn es eine 72 jährige Jungfrau ist???


----------



## dustail (26. Mai 2010)

Redolan schrieb:


> Es könnte sogar noch schlimmer sein, was wäre wenn es eine 72 jährige Jungfrau ist???



warum kommst du drauf das es überhaupt jemand sein könnte, weis man 100% das man nach dem tod "weiterlebt"?
wenn ja, wird es dort geschlechter geben?


----------



## Megaro (26. Mai 2010)

Angstbalse!!!!!!! oder Taschendiebstahl, wenn man mal Geld braucht.


----------



## Zaryul (26. Mai 2010)

"Saat der Verderbnis" und Teleportation in jede Hauptstadt... Und ich meine "jede"

Das könnte amüsant werden.


----------



## Darkjoker (26. Mai 2010)

Reinkarnation.... und ich würde Bungeejumping ohne seil ausprobieren.....


----------



## benwingert (26. Mai 2010)

mind control ganz klar^^
und dann noch krankheit heilen und entfluchen und außerdem essen und wasser herbeizaubern. 2 und 4 für die moral und 1 und 3 für die kohle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slayer01 (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin für Ankh oder diese Mage Spiegeldinger da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (26. Mai 2010)

Ich würde gerne Essen und Trinken herstellen können und würde gerne die Fähigkeit "Verjüngung" lernen allerdings wörtlich genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IC3M4N (26. Mai 2010)

Nach manch durchzechter Nacht wünsch ich mir manchmal "Sicheres Fallen" von Schurken^^


----------



## sccorp (26. Mai 2010)

also ich würde gern sheepen können. ach wie wäre das lustig xD
schild des rächers      vom pala: wenn mein bruder nervt einfach Zack, in die Fresse und silencen ;P
Totenerweckung        (oder wie das heißt) vom Dk. wb Opa!
Langsamer Fall          erklärt sich von selbst.
Todesstoß                  ^^


----------



## Darkjoker (26. Mai 2010)

schon lustig wie viele leute auf einmal barmherzige samariter oder geldgeile raffgeier werden wollen


----------



## Roflmage (26. Mai 2010)

ich würd vom pala krankheite/gift/magie decurse ding nehm und geld machen

zu den moral jockeln die meinen wie ich damit nur geldverdienen kann bla, schon ma beim doc gewesen? richtig der wird auch bezahlt also stfu ihr hippys


----------



## Addicrapt (26. Mai 2010)

Verbündeten erwecken vom DK *hust*


----------



## stormice (26. Mai 2010)

schattenschritt^^
wiederbeleben
fluggestalt
krankheit heilen 


alles sinnvoll
aber schwer zu entscheiden


----------



## DenDragon (26. Mai 2010)

dustail schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal die fresse halten nicht?
> diese selbstmordattentäter werden manipuliert (90% davon), wenns geht auch mit dem einsatz von drogen
> z.b "töte diese 'ungläubigen' und du wirst im himmel 72jungfrauen bekommen"
> 
> ...



War ja klar das sich wieder jemand beleidigt/angegriffen fühlt,das war nur als Scherz gedacht,ich weiß dass die meisten manipuliert werden mit den Jungfrauen aber man muss doch nicht alles so ernst nehmen,ein bisschen Spaß muss sein-Roberto Blanko- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rokzar (26. Mai 2010)

Ich würde Verjüngerung nehmen...für immer Jung......xD

noch besser: Ich denk da grade an mages und Schafe ...
Für nerfige Lehrer muss man Dann nur ein bisschen Gras mitnehmen^^ dann Gibs soga noch ärger vom nächsten Lehrer wegen verkackung Des Lehrerpultes xD

oder???^^


----------



## cletus spuckler (26. Mai 2010)

Oder wie wärs denn mit dem sap vom vom schurken!
denn wie allgemein bekannt ist:

"Sapped girls can't say no"


----------



## Nanuuck (26. Mai 2010)

Ich würde Zerhäckseln vom Schurken nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einmal Kannibale sein ... ^^


----------



## Death the Kid (26. Mai 2010)

Also Wiederbelebung wäre sicher nice oder Heilung.
Aber Schattenwort: Schmerz wäre was feines für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bexxter83 (26. Mai 2010)

Also natürlich erstmal Essen und Trinken herbei zaubern und Krankheiten heilen. Menschlichkeit ftw!^^
Ansonsten würd ichs unglaublich toll finden, wenn ich manche Leute einfach mal silencen könnte!


----------



## wuschel21 (26. Mai 2010)

So nen Silence wäre nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megapunk (26. Mai 2010)

Thagol schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Verführung





du brauchst nur 6s da ist aber einer schnell^^


----------



## Samaraner (26. Mai 2010)

Also mal ganz eindeutig "Göttlichkeit" (Name der Handauflegen-Glyphe), das pwnt alles.


----------



## Laxis (26. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar Bladestorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## n.bek. (26. Mai 2010)

ich würde meinen chef und einige andere in schäfchen verwandeln.... :-)


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (26. Mai 2010)

Gnomische Röntgenbrille 

NEED 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascanius (26. Mai 2010)

Kampfrausch auf der Alten inner Kiste!


----------



## Adfg43 (26. Mai 2010)

da geht nix übers totstellen vom jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (26. Mai 2010)

Adfg43 schrieb:


> da geht nix übers totstellen vom jäger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Cool das kann ich ja schon inzwischen ;D


----------



## Carathas (26. Mai 2010)

Also ganz klar Schurkenhandel! http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=57934

Dem Boss eins in die Fresse hauen und der unbeliebte Arbeitskollege wird dafür gefeuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (26. Mai 2010)

Thagol schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Verführung




Na, wenn dir 6sek reichen ;D
Ich würde mir entweder "Unsichtbarkeit" oder "Wiederbelebung" aussuchen.
Wozu entfluchen/heilen, wenn man auch einfach wiederbeleben kann? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pirmin93 (27. Mai 2010)

Beschwörstein, wie auch immer er heisst, vom lieben Hexerchen:
Auf der Party, Handy klingelt, dein Kumpel is dran und meint , er kann heute nichtmehr kommen, weil die Eltern das Auto doch selber brauchen.
Du: 0 Problemo warte kurz. He xxx hilf ma eben porten. Und xxxxx hör endlich auf in der Nase zu bohren, sondern klick auf das verdammte Portal.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit: ich merke wie meine Rechtschreibung nachlässt, sobal ich 4 Tage keine Schule hatte ^.^


----------



## Thufeist (27. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich würde die Fähigkeit Essen und Trinken herstellen vom Zauberer verwenden um das Welthugnerproblem zu lösen.
> Alles andere wäre einfach nur egositisch. <.<



Sehe ich genau so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadeja (27. Mai 2010)

Ha, Blinzeln wäre cool, aber am Besten...

Wasserwandeln
​


----------



## Wowler12345 (27. Mai 2010)

Ich würde gerne die Fähigkeit.... hmm... mal überlegen.... DÄMONENFORM erlernen! Dann würde ich mich 1 Minute lang aus toben und dann wenn sie wieder weg wäre, weglaufen ^^


----------



## Bimlin (27. Mai 2010)

Gottesschild, wäre meine wahl wo bei ich auch gernen einen seelenstein hätte


----------



## Dalfi (27. Mai 2010)

Carathas schrieb:


> Also ganz klar Schurkenhandel! http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=57934
> 
> Dem Boss eins in die Fresse hauen und der unbeliebte Arbeitskollege wird dafür gefeuert
> 
> ...



ABSOLUT die geilste Antwort bisher 10 / 10 

Ich würd mir glaub die Fluggestalt vom Druiden nehmen - nie wieder überteuerten Sprit bezahlen und diesen dann im Schritttempo auf der Autobahn verbrauchen, glaube bin Staugeschädigt vom Pfingstwochenende


----------



## boyclar (27. Mai 2010)

Ganz klar Erdschild.... schieß jemand oder schlägt mich jemand BOOM heilt mich das erdschild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Damit ist man jedem gewidmet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senklor (27. Mai 2010)

n.bek. schrieb:


> ich würde meinen chef und einige andere in schäfchen verwandeln.... :-)



hahah daran dachte ich auch grade ;D

ja sonst sachen wie krankheiten heilen , nahrung für die welt oder auch was ultimativ wär, blink oder wie schon erwähnt der schurkenhandel oder die Irreführung ;D

frei nach dem motto...
ich war's nicht der wars ^^


----------



## Remor (27. Mai 2010)

Dornen wär ganz cool, wenn so Assis kommen und dich anpöbeln werden sie geonehittet.
Dazu aber passend noch Verschwinden, bevor die Polizei kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (27. Mai 2010)

Verstohlenheit + Schattenschritt ... mehr brauch ich nicht ...


----------



## Icelemon (27. Mai 2010)

Seelenentzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morningstar1 (27. Mai 2010)

Schreckenross beschwoeren!


----------



## BillyChapel (27. Mai 2010)

/ignore

Leider gibts auch im RL so wie in WoW Vollpfosten und Dumpfbacken. Hätte schon was dieses "Ausblenden".


----------



## Resch (27. Mai 2010)

Todesgriff.....muahaha

"kannst mir mal das Bier geben? Bin zu faul aufzustehen."
"Nö"
"Deathgrip!" und da ist es^^

"Schau dir mal die Süße da drüben an!"
"Deathgrip" und meins^^


----------



## Drop-Dead (27. Mai 2010)

ankhen können hat sicher was ;D


----------



## Qualkommando (27. Mai 2010)

Formwandeln von meinen Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shakreo (27. Mai 2010)

Wie so viele nach Schurken Fähigkeiten schreien xD

Rogues do it from behind *hust*

Ich selbst würde glaube ich auch die Flugform wählen^^


----------



## Redday (27. Mai 2010)

naja, einfach wieder belebt werden, wenn man abgekratzt ist, wär schon fein.
und das nur zu dem preis, dass man sich 10 minuten etwas schwach fühlt und seine klamotten danach geflickt werden müssen. das wärs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sedonium (27. Mai 2010)

Bei ner schlägerei mal schnell Eisblock zünden ;-)

Oder Totstellen ^^


----------



## sedonium (27. Mai 2010)

Alchimie : Gold Transmutieren , das wärs doch ^^


----------



## Nikesel (27. Mai 2010)

Gief Irokesen Granate :<

Mhm und Sukubus beschwören in kombination mit Rüstung Zerreißen ... schneller bekommt man keine Frau naggelisch xD


----------



## Cold Play (27. Mai 2010)

hmm was würde ich nehmen... vergiftungen und krankheiten heilen?... nää haben schon zu viele^^
essen und trinken herbei zaubern?... hmm auch nich selbst wenn es einige können wollen, würden wir auf den geldfaktor schei... und es den leuten schicken würde es denen wahrscheinlich besser gehen (jedenfalls vorerst... die bauern die sowieso schon nur wenig anbauen und damit wenig verkaufen können würden noch ärmer werden also da beist sich der hund (die katze, schlange, ka was das für ein tier ist in deisem sprichtwort) in den schwanz)

ich denke ich würde reinkanation können wollen... geskillt natürlich alle 40 minuten (geskillt natürlich^^... oder wurde das schon verändert?^^) sterben und einfach wieder aufstehen können is doch was tolles (ausserdem mit bob etwas philosophieren ist doch auch toll^^)

mfg

Cold


----------



## Cro-79 (27. Mai 2010)

Kadaverexplosion!


----------



## Neonlicht (27. Mai 2010)

Mein Hexerepicmount natürlich.
Oder meinen Wichtel, den schick ich phasenverschoben hinter die leute die ich nicht mag und dann pewpew!


----------



## olOlOlo (27. Mai 2010)

Blitzschlag :-)
Oder schattenwort Schmerz
Essen zaubern... so ein mist gibt genug zum essen überleg mal wieviel eig weggeschmissen wird was no gut is, des is nur ein logistischer faktor und Manastrudel hält ah nur bis zum nächsten lock out also glaub nicht das des überall auf der welt ankommt.
Und krankheiten heilen sicher gut aber dann hamma überbefölkerung leider.


----------



## Arasouane (27. Mai 2010)

Zu den Stadtwerken wechseln, in die Verkehrsschildabteilung und dann Schildwall nutzen

Donerknall kann ich schon. Mei Frau nicht so begeistert von^^


----------



## Linostar (27. Mai 2010)

totstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

ne ich denke da an irreführung. Wer führt andere nciht in die irre?


----------



## Geroniax (27. Mai 2010)

Armee der toten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kann man sogar im eine ghetto Einzelkampf gegen die Glatze mit seinen 5 Brüder bestehen.


Aber anstonsten "Metamorphose" vom Hexer ;D 


Ach sch*** drauf alles was ein Hexer kann ist Gail also gief HExerspells!


----------



## Aki†A (27. Mai 2010)

eindeutig Verstohlenheit

was geilers als unsichtabr durch die gegend laufen gibts doch gar nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kannst machen was du willst und keiner merkts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so generell wärn aber sachen wie ankh seelenstein oder wiederbeleben auch nich schlecht^^ aber kacke für die bevölkerung .. irgendwann gibts zu viele menschen


----------



## Isoclin (27. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte Levitieren mit der Glyphe genommen ^^


----------



## bekkz (27. Mai 2010)

Ich würde die Fähigkeit von den Bronzenen Drachen ausm Occulus haben wollen.

Immer wenns knaoo wird zack Time stop. Da kann man sogar sachen tun die man sich live nie trauen wuerde.


----------



## Nahrzuhl (27. Mai 2010)

bekkz schrieb:


> Ich würde die Fähigkeit von den Bronzenen Drachen ausm Occulus haben wollen.
> 
> Immer wenns knaoo wird zack Time stop. Da kann man sogar sachen tun die man sich live nie trauen wuerde.



haha ganz geile idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Travidan (27. Mai 2010)

Als ich würde Wasserwandeln vom Schami nehmen.

Danach allen erzählen ich bin Jesus.


----------



## dudubaum (27. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gedankenkontrolle währe auch witzig :>



das hast du recht xD D


----------



## olOlOlo (27. Mai 2010)

Ich würde die Fähigkeit von den Bronzenen Drachen ausm Occulus haben wollen.

Immer wenns knaoo wird zack Time stop. Da kann man sogar sachen tun die man sich live nie trauen wuerde.

Geil !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (27. Mai 2010)

Verstohlenheit! ^^
Und dann Spanner in der Frauenkabiene im Schwimmbad spielen xD


----------



## Ragsha (27. Mai 2010)

Also ich fände Wiederbeleben ganz lustig, aber würde glaub ich im caos enden
demnach will ich ganz klar Fear vom wl is bestimmt geil


----------



## Figetftw! (27. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Mit Krankheiten Geld scheffeln, du scheinst echt was gelernt zu haben von der Philosophie Blizzard´s!
> Obwohl so weit sind die nun auch noch nicht gegangen.. noch nicht...


gut heilen wir halt nur krankheiten und verhungern weil wir kein geld fürs essen haben 
juhu hauptsache die welt verbessert


----------



## Karanadar (27. Mai 2010)

Welche Fähigkeit? Hmm, ich spiele ja schon sehr lange nicht mehr, aber mir gefallen die Tierformen sehr gut, oder aber die Portale bzw. die Teleportation... Essen & Getränke herzuzaubern wäre auch recht nett. 
"Was wäre wenn... der liebe Karanadar sich nur entscheiden könnte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

"



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich würde die Fähigkeit Essen und Trinken herstellen vom Zauberer verwenden um das Welthugnerproblem zu lösen.
> Alles andere wäre einfach nur egositisch. <.<



Es gibt kein Welthungerproblem, nur eine ungerechte Verteilung. Schon mal überlegt wieso dermaßen viele Nahrungsmittel hierzulande (und in allen Industriestaaten, der sogenanten "1. Welt") _*vernichtet*_ werden?
Auf der einen Seite der Welt verhungern die Menschen während man auf der anderen Seite nicht mehr weiß wohin damit und die Leute dennoch immer öfter an Überfettung sterben.


----------



## Mäuserich (27. Mai 2010)

Schwierig sich zwischen "Verjüngung" und "Reinkanation" zu entscheiden...

Da Verjüngung allerdings auf andere gewirkt werden kann würde ich zu letzterem tendieren ^^


----------



## Alkonaro (27. Mai 2010)

Vom Hexer Verderbnis,kannst dann andere kotzen lassen ;D palabubble wär toll^^


----------



## Unkill (27. Mai 2010)

Kann mich nicht wirklich zwischen - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=265 - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=31984 - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=35354 - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=5 - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=32889 oder vllt http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=40358
entscheiden


----------



## Zhiala (27. Mai 2010)

Fluggestalt vom Druiden oder Geisterwolf vom Schami wär nett, besonders weil ich bei letzterem besser mit meinem Hund mithalten könnte wenn wir laufen^^
Wasserwandeln, Unsichtbarkeit und Levitieren stehen sonst ganz oben mit auf der Liste. Eine Heilung wär auch was feines.


----------



## Creciente (27. Mai 2010)

Wäre ganz klar dafür meinen Dämonen beschwören zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Man ist nie alleine, hat einen gesprächigen Partner, interessiert sich auch für WoW und wenn jemand ganz ganz dolle nervt, kümmert er sich auch darum.

Direkt gefolgt von "Astraler Rückruf" - damit würde ich mir zumindest Abends nach der Arbeit die "daily hero" am Bahnhof sparen.

Gruß Cre


----------



## Thelda (27. Mai 2010)

Frostschock natürlich - weil ich dann nie wieder ein warmes Bier trinken muss!


----------



## Crash_hunter (27. Mai 2010)

PYROBLAST!


----------



## Nerevar88 (27. Mai 2010)

Verführung vom Sukkubus xD


----------



## kingstan (28. Mai 2010)

Int Buff vom Mage und dann
a: Mal großzügig im Bundestag 'ne Runde buffen gehn
b: Sämtliche Nobelpreise abräumen
c: erkennen, dass man sich doch was Anderes hätte wünschen solln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (28. Mai 2010)

totstellen!
weil man ja nie weiss...


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Mai 2010)

Gedankenkontrolle! Mächtigster Spell überhaupt...theoretisch ^^


----------



## Jerkia (28. Mai 2010)

Travidan schrieb:


> Als ich würde Wasserwandeln vom Schami nehmen.
> 
> Danach allen erzählen ich bin Jesus.




fail


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kegan (28. Mai 2010)

soul harvester von arthas oder Whirlwind


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (28. Mai 2010)

Hinrichten xD


----------



## Da Magic (28. Mai 2010)

killshot


----------



## Lari (28. Mai 2010)

Gedankensicht - Vielleicht versteh ich dann mal die Frauen und "ihre Sicht der Dinge" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gandosh shatt (28. Mai 2010)

also ich würde Schattenblitz lernen ... nur für meinen Chef ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyroon (28. Mai 2010)

Fluch der Schwäche, da tun dann die Backpfeifen beim anbaggern net mehr so weh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. Mai 2010)

chyroon schrieb:


> Fluch der Schwäche, da tun dann die Backpfeifen beim anbaggern net mehr so weh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mich würde ja jetzt interessieren, was du unter "anbaggern" verstehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Hey du, hast du etwas Wasser in den Beinen? MEine Rute schlägt aus!" <-- Sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. Mai 2010)

Eindeutig Portal:

Stell dich an den Flughafen und brülle: "Wer will noch Port nach New York ? Heute nur 5000 € !" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chyroon (28. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Eindeutig Portal:
> 
> Stell dich an den Flughafen und brülle: "Wer will noch Port nach New York ? Heute nur 5000 &#8364; !"
> 
> ...





mmh... 5.000,- EUR im verhältnis zu 450,- EUR (Quelle: http://www.swoodoo.c...ep/TXL/fdst/JFK), da würde man dir eher den Rücke zu kehren ^^


----------



## Da Magic (28. Mai 2010)

chyroon schrieb:


> mmh... 5.000,- EUR im verhältnis zu 450,- EUR (Quelle: http://www.swoodoo.c...ep/TXL/fdst/JFK), da würde man dir eher den Rücke zu kehren ^^



man spart sich aber die 8 std flugzeit


----------



## Unkill (28. Mai 2010)

> Eindeutig Portal:
> 
> Stell dich an den Flughafen und brülle: "Wer will noch Port nach New York ? Heute nur 5000 &#8364; !"
> 
> ...



Macht ein prtal auch CO2? Wenn ja verzichte ich lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Will ja auch die Umwelt schonen ^^


----------



## Vanitra (28. Mai 2010)

Nahrzuhl schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde am liebsten die Fähigkeit des Mage "Portal erstellen" lernen, dann könnte ich mich überall hinporten xD


Es würde dir also gefallen wenn du das erste Portal erst mit 20 Jahren lernen dürftest und das 2. mit 30 Jahren und das 3. mit 40 Jahren u.s.w. und die schwierigsten Portale gar nicht weil du nicht so alt wirst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es würde dir gefallen ständig die Reagenzien für die Portale mit rumtragen zu müssen? *gg*


----------



## Chiary (28. Mai 2010)

Wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual...

Priester - Gedankenkontrolle ( Politik ich komm...ähmm ja genau )
Druide - epische Flugform ( wer braucht schon die Lufthansa & Co )
Schamane - Ankh ( für den Fall den Fälle )
Paladin - Läutern ( Krankheiten/Gift/Magie aufheben´- ohne Geld zu nehmen, das bekomme ich durch Gedankenkontrolle ^^ )
Krieger - Hinrichten ( macht sich in Combo mit Gedankenkontrolle im Bezug zur Politik vielleicht...lassen wir das )
DK - Armee der Toten ( 3x dürft ihr Raten )
Mage - Brot/Wasser herbeizaubern ( kann man viel Gutes mit tun )
Hexenmeister - den Schuhschrank zum porten ( einsam sein ist halt nicht schön )
Schurke - Vanish ( wenn die Flugform wegen Stress ( Aggro ) nicht hinhaut ^^ )


----------



## Sualtach (28. Mai 2010)

die Fertigkeiten meins Hexers auf mich übertragen und dann die ganzen die angeblich hier so selbst los sind , zeigen wo es lang geht und natürlich die Weltherrschaft .

Alle die nicht für mich sind unterjochen und zu Sklaven machen.


----------



## AerionD (28. Mai 2010)

Ich würde wohl Erlösung oder Läuterung nehmen oder wenn mein Gewissen gerade nicht aufpasst Reinkarnation,
andererseits wären Unsichtbarkeit oder Spiegelbild auch interessant.
Oder Armee der Toten, zu Forschungszwecken...
Und mit Forschung meine ich Welt und mit Zwecken Eroberung


----------



## Psalmensang (28. Mai 2010)

Verblassen ftw!


----------



## chyroon (28. Mai 2010)

Psalmensang schrieb:


> Verblassen ftw!



och das geht auch einfacher...

spiel den ganzen Sommer über WoW im Keller und meide Sonnenlicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Novane (28. Mai 2010)

Also ich will 2 Fähigkeiten:
Verstohlenheit und Verschwinden:
Geld aus der Bank wird easy
Man kann enorm schöne Scherze machen:
z.b. die Ex beim kacken filmen und ins netz stellen
oder man kann Frauen beobachten xD

Alternativ kann man auch Geiselnehmer überwältigtn
Ja aber Verstohlenhiet wird genutzt wie das Internet: Zum gnadenlosen Austausch von Pronografie XD


----------



## Prothe (28. Mai 2010)

SPRINTEN und dann den 100m Weltrekord aufstellen.


----------



## Da Magic (28. Mai 2010)

Novane schrieb:


> ...
> z.b. die Ex beim kacken filmen und ins netz stellen
> ...




wtf^^


----------



## Funkydiddy (28. Mai 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Schwierig sich zwischen "Verjüngung" und "Reinkanation" zu entscheiden...
> 
> Da Verjüngung allerdings auf andere gewirkt werden kann würde ich zu letzterem tendieren ^^



Ich würd eher zu den ersten tendieren dabei, wenn du z.B. ne Freundin/Frau hast die schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, nicht das das so ist^^


----------



## ødan (28. Mai 2010)

Blinzeln!

Das is doch der absolute Hammer. Stellt euch vor ihr geratet in ne Prügelei. Der Kerl holt aus aus ...Blink!...

Weg bist du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Am besten noch durch Wände und n' paar Banken ausrauben :O


----------



## excessively (28. Mai 2010)

Novane schrieb:


> z.b. die Ex beim kacken filmen und ins netz stellen



rofl, wie kommt man auf sowas? xD


----------



## Tamîkus (28. Mai 2010)

essen und trinken zaubern ftw niewieder hunger leiden ^^


----------



## Zodttd (28. Mai 2010)

Novane schrieb:


> z.b. die Ex beim kacken filmen und ins netz stellen



Frauen kacken nicht! 
Die machen nur ab und an mal Pipi!

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanojason92 (28. Mai 2010)

Gibt mehrere Fähigkeiten:

Geister Wolf: Wecke das Tier in dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blinzeln: Falls man es Eilig hat.
Portal aufstellen: Falls man es noch Eiliger hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ruhestein: Wenn man zu Haus was vergessen hat xD


----------



## Nimroth22 (28. Mai 2010)

Unkill schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht wirklich zwischen - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=265 - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=31984 - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=35354 - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=5 - http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=32889 oder vllt http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=40358
> entscheiden



Na Du bist ja ein ganz brutaler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine Wahl:

Krankheit heilen ,ganz klar .


----------



## Topedope (28. Mai 2010)

Alle die sich die Flugform vom Dudu wünschen: denkt dran die funktioniert nur auf dem Mond und an den Polkappen.

Ansonsten tendiere ich zum Heiltotem des Schamanen (gibts das eigendlich noch?). Hat halt nen schönen Flächeneffekt für Krankenhäuser.
Wobei eigendlich alle Totems ziemlich nett wären.


----------



## TMSIDR (28. Mai 2010)

eindeutig flugestalt... gäbe nix geileres fürs rl und wirds auch nie geben


----------



## steven9797 (28. Mai 2010)

Krankheit heilen, Pyroschlag, Verschwinden, schnelle Fluggestallt.


----------



## Ixidus (29. Mai 2010)

Novane schrieb:


> Also ich will 2 Fähigkeiten:
> Verstohlenheit und Verschwinden:
> Geld aus der Bank wird easy
> Man kann enorm schöne Scherze machen:
> ...



man merkt, es sind ferien

//edit:
essen/trinken herbeizaubern natürlich..was man da an geld spart und leuten helfen kann...


----------



## PumPam (29. Mai 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> man merkt, es sind ferien



ferien? villeicht in knapp 6 wochen aber doch jetzt noch niergends?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich würde die Fähigkeit Essen und Trinken herstellen vom Zauberer verwenden um das Welthugnerproblem zu lösen.
> Alles andere wäre einfach nur egositisch. <.<



naaaatürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



diesen wiederauferstehungskram vom shami natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit bin ich quasi unsterblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadowchaoz (29. Mai 2010)

Epische Flugform des Druiden.
Sicherlich lustig ausm dachfenster rauszuspringen und zur schule zu fliegen.^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (29. Mai 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> man merkt, es sind ferien



1. Es sind keine Ferien 
2. Die meisten die sich wie Kinder verhalten sind tatsächlich nur Geistige Kinder, ich kenne mehr 15-16 Jährige die sich normal verhalten als 20+


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (29. Mai 2010)

also bei mir haben die schüler noch ferien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu deiner aussage wegen dem alter muss ich dir bei manchen leuten wirklich recht geben bei mir gibts auch sehr viele die 15 oder 16 sind die sich definitiv reifer verhalten wie manch einer der anfang 20 oder sogar mitte 20 ist


----------



## DeathDranor (29. Mai 2010)

Vom Schurken wäre das dann ganz klar Verstohlenheit. Beim Todesritter würd ich mir die Tanzende Runenwaffe holen, denn was ist besser als eine Tanzende Runenwaffe, richtige Stimmungsbombe.


----------



## Daelodon (29. Mai 2010)

es sind ferien, hier bei uns in bayern zum beispiel


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (29. Mai 2010)

die klone vom mage wäre net schlecht


----------



## mattenowie (29. Mai 2010)

chyroon schrieb:


> öhm ja, ich geh mich bei Gelegenheit mal schämen^^ -- mal ehrlich Leute, nehmt ihr euch mit eurer Psydo Moral eigentlich selber ernst?
> 
> Aber egal is ja eh nur fantasterei




Hilfe!!!!!!

Das gut Wort, welches du benutzen wolltest, heißt pseudo und nicht psydo. 

Das tut ja schon beim lesen weh!


----------



## Son Typ halt (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich hätt gern Arkane Intelligenz...


----------



## merc91 (29. Mai 2010)

Son schrieb:


> Also ich hätt gern Arkane Intelligenz...



muhahaha xD

ich würd mir das erdschild vom heilschamanen wünschen =)


----------



## chriss95 (29. Mai 2010)

weitsicht vom schamanen 
dann kann ich vom klo aus fernsehen


----------



## Kafka (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte gerne den Kettenblitz vom Schami, das würde das Anstehen an der Kasse erleichtern...


----------



## KingNothing22 (29. Mai 2010)

-mind control vom priester. 
-unsichtbar machen vom magier.
-oh und sich wiederbeleben wie der schamane...das wär geil xD


----------



## Haramann (29. Mai 2010)

chriss95 schrieb:


> weitsicht vom schamanen
> dann kann ich vom klo aus fernsehen




Made my day xDDD
So gedankenkontrolle wäre lustig, dann würde ich die lehrerin in der schule lustige sachen sagen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder habt ihr schonmal ne lehrerin gegen ne wand rennen sehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. Mai 2010)

Haramann schrieb:


> Made my day xDDD
> So gedankenkontrolle wäre lustig, dann würde ich die lehrerin in der schule lustige sachen sagen lassen
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde sie vor nen bus laufen lassen -> problem dauerhaft gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weizenmehl (29. Mai 2010)

Taifun vom druiden


----------



## Darknight281 (29. Mai 2010)

spiegelbild
dann müssen sich die frauen nicht mehr um mich streiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (29. Mai 2010)

Sukkubus beschwören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (29. Mai 2010)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Furcht wer auch geil durch die Stadt laufen jeder lauft weg ;P


Du brauchst kein Fear, ich mein mit ner Plastikwaffe in der Hand laufen auch alle weg.


----------



## Lichfritzer (29. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde mir ein Makro machen, mit dem ich je nach Tastendruck Schnelle Fluggestalt, Wiederbelebung,[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] Verstohlenheit, Todesgriff, Vergiftung und Krankheiten heilen oder Gottesschild verwenden kann. (Mist jetzt habe ich Manastrudel vergessen)[/font]


----------



## Teufelswache (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte gern nachwachsen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 damit gibts keine essensprobleme mehr und viieeeel mehr Weed! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimroth22 (29. Mai 2010)

Teufelswache schrieb:


> Ich hätte gern nachwachsen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ahhhhhahhhaaa wie geil !!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BioHassan (30. Mai 2010)

Also ich hätt gern einiges von meiner Hexe,
so ne Sukkubus dauernd neben mir stehn zu haben die sich peitscht, das wär schon lustich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das Auge von Krillgok (so wirds glaube geschrieben) wär auch lustig.


Und an die die hier ernsthaft mit dem thema "alle die nicht krankheit heilen wünschen sind egoisten" was ist das bitte für ein schwachsinn ?! hier gehts um einen Thread der aus reinem spaß eröffnet wurde und nicht um politische themen mit denen man die weltwirtschaftskrise aufhalten will.


----------

